# Starting corn indoors



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I used to scoff at those who planted corn in pots inside, then transplanted into the garden. After the dismal mess I had last year, I'm willing to consider it. I planted and watched my corn seed rot 3 times last year, and what grew didn't have time to mature! I'm considering using the peat pellets, although they cost 12 cents each. Your thoughts?


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

Don't use the pellets.......that is just too expensive and totally unnecessary. You can start them in ordinary potting soil in anything with a little bit of depth to it like even a loaf pan. The whole idea is to get them germinated and sprouted. I have done it several springs when the ground is just not warm enough to germinate the seed or worse........wet and cold both. There is a truck farm not too far from me that does it every year so they can beat everyone to the punch on sweet corn sales.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

If you germinate the seeds in peat pots to transplant, the main thing is to not get them too big where the tap root will be disturbed. About 4" high in 4" peat pots will get them off to a growing start in the garden without much set back.


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

You can cut rolls of toiletpaper cardboard into fours. Plop them all on a tray and fill with dirt. Plant seeds....stick the whole thing in the ground when you're ready. 
I've ended up doing this so the crows don't eat my corn when it's tiny.....seems they like it just after it sprouts till it's about a half month old


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

The best transplanting success I've had with anything has been the newspaper pots. The worst has been peat pots. The cheaper the better it seems. LOL


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

Sheesh Sue, I totally forgot about the toilet paper roll thing!! All winter long I have been looking at those puppies and thinking that there was something I was going to save them for


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I think I'll do that. How early should they be started.
Steff


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Steff, you dealt with the same crappy weather last year, so you know the frustration I felt. I've tossed quite a few TP rolls, wish I'd thought to save 'em. The reason I thought the peat pellets might be OK is that I wouldn't have to take the time to fill them, and sometimes I feel as though my time is just too limited. Still haveen't decided-I found a better price on the pellets- 10 cents each.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I liked the idea of a loaf pan. I have several lg lasagna pans, foil. I finally dug a ditch this fall so my garden would not get soggy. I would rather water than drown.
steff
ps. we are in for a good year though right?


----------

